# Game Programming mit Visual C++ 6



## Andre Jonas (2. Mai 2001)

Tach Leute, kennt irgendjemand zufälligerweise irgendwelche Tutorials um kleine Windows-Spielchen in C++ zu programmieren?
Das ganze sollte unbedingt für Anfänger(aber nicht für vollkommen Anfänger;-) )sein...!


----------



## Moartel (2. Mai 2001)

*Hab da mal was gehört*

Also Tuts zu dem Thema kenn ich leider nicht, aber ich hab mal gelesen, dass es da so einen "Game Programming Starter Kit" gibt, bei dem angeblich alles dabei ist um mit MS Visual C++ Spiele zu schreiben. Sogar ne 3D-Engine ist dabei. Hat glaub ich 100DM gekostet. Ist auch ne Anleitung zum Spieleprogrammieren dabei, ebenso ne Art Kompendium über C++.


----------



## WiseWolf (2. Mai 2001)

Vorsicht !!

das oben genannte Starter Kit ist reine Geldverschwendung !!
ein freund von mir hat sich das geleistet und is damit total reingefallen. es ist tatsächlich eine 3d engine und ms visual c++ dabei, aber: die visual c++ is total abgespeckt und 3d engine kann man sich auch aus dem netz sehr gute unkommerzielle saugen die für den heimanwender ausreichen sollten.

desweiteren ist das sogenannte c++-kompendium eine art ausgeschmückter hinweis auf wirklich informative fachliteratur. wirklich lernen kann man mit diesem Starter Kit nichts.

Wenn man lernen will Spiele zu programmieren sollte man sich an eine der vielen Webringe wenden,wie z.B. http://www.games-net.de


----------



## Moartel (3. Mai 2001)

*Weiß ich nicht*

Wie gesagt, ich interessiere mich nicht für so was. Ich habe nur einen Test gelesen, in dem das recht gut wegkam.


----------

